# Re-enable the door lock with keyfob



## JarZe (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a question that must be easy...

I have a 98 Altima GXE, it has OEM anti theft system. I intentionally disabled the auto door lock (when you switch the alarm on) by putting the alarm on (with the remote) and opening the drivers door with the key... OK now I know that DISABLES the auto lock feature... 

My question is, how do I re-enable that feature? I want my car doors to lock every time I put the alarm on!!! All the doors unlock when I turn it off, but when I turn it back on they don't lock. Now I have to do it manually...

Help please!
JarZe


----------

